# Vintage stamp pens



## Schroedc (Aug 6, 2016)

I've been working on developing a consistent repeatable process for casting vintage stamps under acrylic for pen bodies and got these 4 completed this morning. The stamps used date from between 1953 and 1961. This has been an interesting process of trial and error as the paper used for stamps back in the day was thin and very absorbent so it wants to turn translucent (Sealing the paper without having the ink bleed has been a bit of trial and more than a bit of error). I think going forward I'll be using a white painted tube under the stamps (I've compared black and white and the white tube gives better colors and pop) 

I've noticed that folks that cast are very closed mouthed in how they do things so I haven't really been able to find much that helps). Apparently everyone is worried someone else will steal their secrets and customers I guess.... 

Once I've got the final process nailed down I'll do a step by step for the folks out there in WB land.

C and C welcome

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Tony (Aug 6, 2016)

Very cool looking Colin! I'm sure it's been a PITA to figure it out, takes some patience! Tony


----------



## rdabpenman (Aug 6, 2016)

Nicely done.

Les


----------



## Tclem (Aug 6, 2016)

I use black but haven't tried white. I used med ca to coat them a while back and hadn't done any in a while but when I tried a few weeks back the ca ruined my pictures. Wish I could give you some advice but I haven't found much help either and mess up so many I just spend about 5 days trying to do just one when I need to

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 6, 2016)

Tony said:


> Very cool looking Colin! I'm sure it's been a PITA to figure it out, takes some patience! Tony



It doesn't help that I'm a wee bit OCD so I'm shooting for perfection 



Tclem said:


> I use black but haven't tried white. I used med ca to coat them a while back and hadn't done any in a while but when I tried a few weeks back the ca ruined my pictures. Wish I could give you some advice but I haven't found much help either and mess up so many I just spend about 5 days trying to do just one when I need to



I've tried a couple different products to seal them and I have one more test to run and then I think I'll have it figured out. I end up with good and bad points for the various products I've tried so I think using a couple things in different steps of the process will give me what I want.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 6, 2016)

I watched this and he uses mogpog to seal thing up.






I'm looking forward to your video.


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 6, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I watched this and he uses mogpog to seal thing up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The issue I found with Mod Podge is it can turn a bit milky when it's cast so if you're using stamps with a dark background the colors change a bit. I've found the best seal is with CA but application can be a bit of a pain in the tookus.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tclem (Aug 6, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> The issue I found with Mod Podge is it can turn a bit milky when it's cast so if you're using stamps with a dark background the colors change a bit. I've found the best seal is with CA but application can be a bit of a pain in the tookus.


Yep


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 6, 2016)

They turned out splendid! Are the stamps mint or used? Chuck


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 6, 2016)

Nature Man said:


> They turned out splendid! Are the stamps mint or used? Chuck



Some of what I get are used but for most of them I was able to locate blocks or sheets of unused stamps

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 6, 2016)

Is it possible to use Les's dipping method on these?


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 8, 2016)

These are great!

The chemistry of both inks and papers has changed a lot over the years, so what works for stamps of a particular country and era might not be so good for others -- but it certainly looks like you've nailed this set.


----------

